# Betta with cataracts?



## Honeybun93 (Nov 7, 2014)

This is a new betta I just purchased and I noticed it looks like he has cataracts. Is he just an old betta?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think bettas can have cataracts. 

new bettas often have cloudy eyes due to the poor water quality in the cup. They should clear up with warm and clean water.


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

Pretty much all animals can get cataracts, but it progresses slowly. A cataract is defined as an opacity of the lens of an eye, meaning there are different types of cataracts (just like in humans). It can be caused by nutritional imbalances, genetics, parasitic infections, poor water conditions or just old age. 
I agree with Vivian that this type of cloudy eye is probably not a true cataract like we think about when we think of us getting cataracts, a permanent cell build up on the lens of the eye, which requires surgery after a certain point. The opacity you are seeing is probably due to poor water conditions, or a possible bacterial infection. Do as Vivian says and keep his water warm and clean and see if that helps clear his eyes up.


----------



## Honeybun93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. He was actually in a ten gallon tank when I bought him. The water looked pretty clean too. Should I try any treatments or just leave him be?


----------



## Wallawoo (Oct 17, 2014)

I approach things conservatively at first, I would start with warm clean water with frequent changes to begin with, if I don't see improvements in a weeks time or if he gets worse then I would switch to medicine. Someone may have a different opinion on this though.
Even though the water looks clean it may not be. That's where water testing kits come in handy, you are able to tell exactly what's happening in the water. 
Do you have a testing kit on hand? It's super helpful.
Ammonia, nitrates and nitrites are colorless elements that in high amounts can harm your fish. Any of these elements can be in clean looking crystal clear water.


----------



## Honeybun93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes I do have a testing kit but it's the 5 panel strip that I have always used for the tank. Since putting him in my tank yesterday his colors have drastically brightened! So maybe he was in a ditry tank before. I doubt many fish stores sell old betta's haha.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Those strips do not test for ammonia which is actually the most important thing to test.


----------

